# Javaprogramm als Windowsservice starten



## Andi_CH (11. Jan 2012)

Ich möchte meine Applikation als Services starten.

Was passiert wenn die Applikation ein Fenster öffnet und kein Benutzer eingeloggt ist?
(Im Moment braucht ich das Fenster zwingend - remember: Der Barcodescanner ist eine Tastatur)

Wenn das nicht geht, kann ich vorerst den Service vergessen, aber für später (Bessere Scanner können auch seriell über USB)

Startete jemand Java-Applikationen als Service? Womit konkret hast du gute / schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht? (google gibt wieder mal X^X Treffer und X ist nicht gerade klein ;-) )


----------



## kama (11. Jan 2012)

Hi,

Du kannst Dir ja mal das Folgende anschauen...

Java Service Wrapper - Download Java Service Wrapper

Und je nachdem auf was für einem System Du den JSW brauchst kannst Du dir mal Appassembler :: Maven Plug-In - Introduction an...beinhaltet eine ältere JSW version...

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## maki (11. Jan 2012)

> Was passiert wenn die Applikation ein Fenster öffnet und kein Benutzer eingeloggt ist?
> (Im Moment braucht ich das Fenster zwingend - remember: Der Barcodescanner ist eine Tastatur)


man kann einen Service schon mit dem Desktop interagieren lassen, dafür gibt es eine eigene Checkbox in der Windows Service Config, die Frage ist allerdings: Wer bekommt das Fenster zu sehen bzw. als welcher Nutzer wird der Service ausgeführt?


----------



## Andi_CH (12. Jan 2012)

Es muss gar keiner zu sehen bekommen - der Barcodesanner agiert als Keyboard und dessen "Eingaben" sollen über das Fenster zur Software gelangen, aber ob Windows das schafft wenn kein user eingeloggt ist, ist fraglich. 
Vorerst starte ich es per Autostartfolder (->V 0.001)

Version 0.002 soll als Dienst gestartet werden, damit Zitat: "es auch läuft wenn keiner eingeloggt ist"
(Komische Ideen haben die  )

Aber das mit dem Service interessiert mich natürlich auch für später ...
Ich beschäftige mich jetzt dann mit serialio, denn der Scanner kann auch einen seriell Modus über USB - das gibt dann so Com5 und höhere Devices, nur habe ich das auf meiner 64Bit Maschine noch nicht zum laufen gebracht, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
Dann hätte sich auch das Problem "supermodales Eingabefenster" erledigt.

--

Was mich an der Tanuk-Software so auf den ersten Blick abgeschreckt hat, ist die imposante Matrix.
Ich habe noch nicht genau nachgelesen, was jede Version von der anderen unterscheidet


----------



## spaghetti (12. Jan 2012)

Moin, 
ich hab mich im Herbst auch mal durch verschiedene Servicewrapper getestet und kann dir den Java Service Launcher ans Herz legen, sehr unkomplizierte Konfiguration und Dienstinstallation/Start und läuft dann wahlweise als Systemdienst oder unter Benutzerberechtigungen. Ich hab das für nen Druckserver verwendet, bin allerdings skeptisch ob du die "Tastatur"-eingaben damit stressfrei abfangen kannst, aber der Test ist ne Sache von 15 Minuten wenn man das Einlesen und die Konfiguration mit einbezieht.


----------

